# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Opera Next 15 – абсолютно новый браузер

## CyberWriter

Компания Opera полностью пересмотрела настольный браузер, выпустив бета-версию программы для Windows и Mac. Новое приложение называется Opera Next 15. Разработчики с нуля собрали браузер, предложив интересный дизайн и более интересные возможности для серфинга. Новые версии Opera Next выпускаются практически каждую неделю, предлагая улучшения и дополнения.


В основу браузера Opera положен движок Presto, который в свою очередь построен на технологии Chromium от Google. Благодаря использованию этого решения, должно ускорится качество отображения страниц даже в самых сложных сетевых условиях.

У браузера совершенно новый интерфейс. Его осовременили и сделали более гладким. Вы также можете осуществлять поиск прямиком из адресной строки, которую совместили со строкой поиска. Просто вводите свой запрос и браузер сам выведет наиболее актуальные предложения. В браузере также реализована функция Discover, которая самостоятельно подбирает статьи, которые связаны с вашими любимыми темами (например, кибер-безопасностью, технологиями).


_Новый браузер Opera Next 15._
Еще одна функция носит название Stash. Она позволяет отмечать вебсайты с помощью иконки в форме сердечка (кнопка расположена прямиком в адресной строке). Вы можете использовать эту функцию для облегчения доступа к вашим любимым онлайн-магазинам или другим ресурсам. Opera также перевела свой почтовый клиент в отдельную программу Opera Mail.

Opera Next 15 пока еще далека от завершения и разработчики постоянно совершенствует браузер, придумывая новые функции и совершенствуя встроенные защитные элементы, о которых компания расскажет чуть позже.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NRA

Лично мне не понравилось - сырая (пару раз вылетала без видимых причин на чистой лицухе W7 x32), явно ориентация на ламеров и лохушек (интерфейс каличный, настройки заныканы, ограничены и полуавтоматические) и т.д. Если так и оставят без дифференциации, то придётся забить на них.

На 4 и 24Мбит обещанной разницы не заметил, а вот на GPRS визуально показалось немного шустрее, т.к. "простыня" подгружалась/рендерилась уже во время прокрутки. ИМО.

----------


## olejah

Абсолютно противоположные ощущения.

То, что вылетает - этому не следует удивляться, проект даже не в бете сейчас. Хотя, у меня не вылетела ни разу с момента публикации этой новости и работала стабильнее, чем тот же Хром-stable. Но это, наверное, как повезет.

Мне, лично, понравилось все.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Лично мне не понравилось





> Абсолютно противоположные ощущения


Меня, как пользователя Линукс, на сегодняшний день очень радует тот факт, что новая Опера доступна только пользователям Виндовс и Мак. Правда, если выбирать пакеты для загрузки с головного сайта - нужно поискать зеркало из предоставляемых Оперой, большая часть уже - ошибка 404 :( Выпиливают?

Смотрю дальше. Вес 12,16 - 13 Мб, вес виндового пакета - 29,7 Мб. Вы думаете, тама добавлена куча нового функционала? Аккурат - наоборот. Вырезаны почтовый клиент (который теперь будет выпускаться как некое отдельное приложение), rss-feed и прочее. Если кому-то будет интересно почитать о том, что потеряно и что приобретено - тык, хотя ветка больше похожа на плач пользователей сего браузера со стажем и прощание с ним :)

Лично меня очень напрягает вырезание рассылки и почтового клиента, а также избавление от функционала, который, по моему мнению, делал браузер самым безопасным для простого сёрфинга (начиная с обычной блокировки всплывающих окон и заканчивая настройками для конкретных сайтов). Понимаете, я не знаю, что такое всплывающие окна, я не знаю, что такое окна, открывающиеся в новой вкладке при любом клике по ссылкам из поиска (именно енто бесит в гуглехроме: забиваешь drupal field_collection, щелкаешь по первой же ссылке, ибо это она и есть, и тебя выбрасывает на новую страницу, типа, а вдруг тебе ещё поискать захочется), я не знаю, что такое заскриптованные рекламные блоки на любимых сайтах (причем, без установки всевозможных дополнений, как в огнелисе), я не знаю, что такое прогрузка в довесок к страницам непонятных гуглешрифтов (обратил на это внимание, когда нежданно кончились деньги на интернете, а я гуглехромом открывал сайт, который сам и делаю)...

Да Опера была не идеальна... Стоит вспомнить их проблемы с выеданием системных ресурсов при желании посмотреть флеш-видео :) Но, ИМХО, проблема больше была из серии "кто-то накосячил, а нам под них подгонять"...

И о неточностях в стартовом сообщении...



> В основу браузера Opera положен движок Presto, который в свою очередь построен на технологии Chromium от Google.


Престо - движок, разработанный самой Оперой. И использовался он, начиная с версии 7.0 самой Оперой. По тем временам никаким хромиумом даже и не пахло :) 
ССыль: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presto_(layout_engine)
Начиная с версии 15 - это будет http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blink_(layout_engine) Это и есть движок, разрабатываемый компанией Гугл. Который, в свою очередь, является форком вэбкита http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebKit

----------


## olejah

> Престо - движок, разработанный самой Оперой


Blink они заюзали, насколько мне известно.

Пробуйте стабильную версию.

Note: Инсталлируется как отдельный третий браузер (если уже есть Opera Next и 12.??), но в папку к старой Опере (12.??). Должен "подхватить" экспресс-панель от 12.??

----------

